# CHC goose call



## BarnickCustomCalls (Oct 3, 2016)

I finished this call up yesterday morning. I wish woulda took a bit more time to get a few better pics of it but I got in a hurry. It's the first call I made from CHC
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/598371FA-9770-4FAF-9633-96AF2ABCC441_zpsxejfruh3.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 3, 2016)

That is one sweet call! Any sound bites of it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 3, 2016)

Super nice wood and craftsmanship. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Oct 3, 2016)

No I never did take the time to take a sound file from it. It was one of the can I get a call I'll be coming through in a couple hours order. I almost didn't want to sell the call. It was one of my favorite sounding calls that I have turned in a while


----------



## CWS (Oct 3, 2016)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> I finished this call up yesterday morning. I wish woulda took a bit more time to get a few better pics of it but I got in a hurry. It's the first call I made from CHC
> http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/598371FA-9770-4FAF-9633-96AF2ABCC441_zpsxejfruh3.jpg


 Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is it stabilized

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Oct 3, 2016)

Yep stabilized and dyed green. The picture doesn't show the true color very well


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 21, 2016)

Damn nice call Derek. You did a great job of getting the color in there and accenting that curl. Well done


----------

